# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Postporođajna depresija i baby blues

## Lutonjica

Tražimo mamu koja bi htjela malo popričati o ovim temama u emisiji Dejana Talk Show na OBN Televiziji (Sarajevo).
Može biti iz BiH, ali i iz Hrvatske, troškovi puta bili bi joj plaćeni.

Ako ima zainteresiranih, molim da se jave ovdje ili na pp.

Hvala  :Smile:

----------

